# Moving to Metepec



## zharmon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys (and gals), I am currently living in SC and planning to move to Metepec/Toluca area around February for work. I will be staying for about 2-3 years so I am looking for housing options in the area. I am coming alone with just a dog so I don't need anything too big or fancy. My housing allowance should be around $14,000 Pesos/month. Can anybody in area offer up any suggestions for good neighborhoods (gated)? Also, are there many American expats in the area? Thanks


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


zharmon said:



Hey guys (and gals), I am currently living in SC and planning to move to Metepec/Toluca area around February for work. I will be staying for about 2-3 years so I am looking for housing options in the area. I am coming alone with just a dog so I don't need anything too big or fancy. My housing allowance should be around $14,000 Pesos/month. Can anybody in area offer up any suggestions for good neighborhoods (gated)? Also, are there many American expats in the area? Thanks

Click to expand...

_
Metepec is the South Carolina of Mexico so you shoud fit right in. Seriously, however, if I were you, I´d go first to Metepec which is a large exurban city near DF lwith many different characteristics, some good some bad, some really awful, and rent short term while looking for a place to live long term within a reasonable commute to your new place of work. You have a good housing allowance for Metepec in my opinión but why do you seek a gated community? Nothing wrong with that but why limit yourself until you know the city which is a congested urban zone? Think about commute problems in a city such as Metepec which, in certain áreas, might be horrendous. 

Do any contributors to this fórum live around there? I have only visited the área on occasion. It´s just outside of the sprawling Mexico State Capital of Toluca at some 8,000 fet and, thus,, perhaps a bit chilly. Be sure the place you move into has heating. Many homes have no heating in that cold climate and people just dress warmly. Climate-wise, South Carolina it ain´t. 

Good luck in your new assignment.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

zharmon said:


> Hey guys (and gals), I am currently living in SC and planning to move to Metepec/Toluca area around February for work. I will be staying for about 2-3 years so I am looking for housing options in the area. I am coming alone with just a dog so I don't need anything too big or fancy. My housing allowance should be around $14,000 Pesos/month. Can anybody in area offer up any suggestions for good neighborhoods (gated)? Also, are there many American expats in the area? Thanks


Hound Dog is dead on with his question about why you would want to live in a gated community. Yes, you can live in a gated community among other Americans and Western folks living in Mexico for the short term, and then move on to your next assignment, back to the U.S. or some other locale. Or, you can immerse yourself in Mexico, take Spanish lessons, use your Spanish and see it improve everyday as you use it with your Mexican neighbors, make friends with Mexicans, both in your work and where you live, as well as with other foreigners, and it'll change your life forever, for the better.

Members of this forum can give you tremendous advice, whatever you choose. Depends upon your background, sense of adventure, etc. If you want to hold onto a totally American existence, that's fine. Just let the forum know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Hound Dog is dead on with his question about why you would want to live in a gated community. Yes, you can live in a gated community among other Americans and Western folks living in Mexico for the short term, and then move on to your next assignment, back to the U.S. or some other locale. Or, you can immerse yourself in Mexico, take Spanish lessons, use your Spanish and see it improve everyday as you use it with your Mexican neighbors, make friends with Mexicans, both in your work and where you live, as well as with other foreigners, and it'll change your life forever, for the better.
> 
> Members of this forum can give you tremendous advice, whatever you choose. Depends upon your background, sense of adventure, etc. If you want to hold onto a totally American existence, that's fine. Just let the forum know.


I am in agreement in questioning why one would want to live in a gated community. However, gated does not imply all your neighbors will be north of the border types. Depends on where you are I suppose but most gated communities I have had experience with were either all Mexican residents or 99% Mexican.

For me, the disadvantage of a gated community is that they are generally suburban and require driving everywhere. I prefer to live in a neighborhood with mercados and shops where people walk most places. You get to know your neighbors a bit and don't have to deal with traffic to pick up a few groceries or get a hair cut.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just for the record, I did not state nor mean to imply that gated communities in Mexico are inhabited by a preponderence of foreign residents. I know people who are friends and Mexican by birth and heritage who live in gated communities in cities not far from the huge DF conurbation stretching from the Toluca metro área to Puebla and beyond. I meant to communicate that one, upon having accepted an assignment in a city such as Metepec, should carefully consider whether or not such a potentially closed off "gated" community within that city is the right choice for them. Maybe it is and maybe it isn´t. I can´t think, as a native of smalll town Alabama familiar with the OP´s town of Anderson, South Carolina, of an urban community with less in common with Metepec, EDOMEX than Anderson, SC. The OP asked the question and I gave my view. Frankly, if I were to be employed by a Metepec based firm, I can think of a lot of towns near Metepec that would be far more pleasant places in which to reside than that town including some very nice rural áreas still close to the DF Metro area but still commutable to work but that´s just my opinión. To each his/her own.

If one is moving to a new town in a foreign country very different from small city South Carolina, I say take time to ascertain the best place to live. Do not act in haste. Rent short term until you are more familiar with your new town although I do think your housing allowance is fairly generous.

I will be surprised if you find many residents of Metepec posting or reading this or any other English language fórums but I may be wrong.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

zharmon said:


> Hey guys (and gals), I am currently living in SC and planning to move to Metepec/Toluca area around February for work. I will be staying for about 2-3 years so I am looking for housing options in the area. I am coming alone with just a dog so I don't need anything too big or fancy. My housing allowance should be around $14,000 Pesos/month. Can anybody in area offer up any suggestions for good neighborhoods (gated)? Also, are there many American expats in the area? Thanks


The options are not too limited in that price range but usually not small places in upper middle class areas as a rule if it is a house you want.

There are a lot of advantages living in a good neighborhood as compared to a working class neighborhood. The most obvious is the daily noise. Propane trucks with loudspeakers blasting, garbage trucks announcing their passing, loud car stereos, dogs barking, loud music until 3 AM when nieghbors are having a party, religious orders knocking on your gate along with gardeners, car washers and people asking for handouts at times. etc.

Most of these noises you will get used to but the more upscale the area the less you will have to deal with.

In an upscale "privada" none of these noises or people coming to your house happens. When a party is going on they shut down the music about 1 AM. No one parking in front of your house and blocking your entrance. They have guest parking areas.

You usually don´t have a wall and a solid steel entrance door blocking your view on all sides and no gate to open and close when you drive out of your yard.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Members of this forum can give you tremendous advice, whatever you choose. Depends upon your background, sense of adventure, etc. If you want to hold onto a totally American existence, that's fine. Just let the forum know.


I sense you haven't visited or seen the types of communities Mexicans live in, in Mexico ... the gated and privada areas. For if you had I don't think you would make such comments. :confused2:


----------



## zharmon (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok so let me clarify the gated community topic since it seems to be the biggest discussion here. I don't really have an option on this. The company that I work for requires that Americans on assignment in MX live in a gated community for safety reasons. 

Trust me though, I don't plan to be an ignorant ****** that keeps to himself in his walled off world. I really enjoy the Hispanic culture, food, and people. I speak Spanish but will also be getting lessons to improve it.

I will be working in Toluca, near the new Galerias Toluca so I think living close the Metepec city center wouldn't be too far of a drive. I current commute is about 25 min so if I can find something equal or less than that I think it would be fine.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

zharmon said:


> Ok so let me clarify the gated community topic since it seems to be the biggest discussion here. I don't really have an option on this. The company that I work for requires that Americans on assignment in MX live in a gated community for safety reasons.
> 
> Trust me though, I don't plan to be an ignorant ****** that keeps to himself in his walled off world. I really enjoy the Hispanic culture, food, and people. I speak Spanish but will also be getting lessons to improve it.
> 
> I will be working in Toluca, near the new Galerias Toluca so I think living close the Metepec city center wouldn't be too far of a drive. I current commute is about 25 min so if I can find something equal or less than that I think it would be fine.


We built a house in a "privada" and like the security and convenience of not worrying about pesty people bothering us or noisy traffic etc. and after 4 years I would not move out to a street house surrounded by 4 walls even if it was in a upscale quiet neighborhood anymore. It is what it is.

I doubt there are any foreigners mostly "privadas" where you will be moving to. I would imagine 90% to 98% local Mexcians would live there. Here it is about 99.5% Mexican residence in our "privada". Myself and 1 German couple.

Also the upper middle class nieghbors most likey will not really want to socialize with you. They have enough family and friends and seem to like to have privacy [at least here] which in my case is the same and alright with me and my wife. We have her family and friends of our own. I consider this a plus, not a minus. Let the guards deal with watching the place when you are not home.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> I sense you haven't visited or seen the types of communities Mexicans live in, in Mexico ... the gated and privada areas. For if you had I don't think you would make such comments. :confused2:


Such ignorance. Hey, one president of Mexico even invited me on an official trip to a few cities in the interior. We went on his plane, and I was on the receiving line, having local dignitaries come up to me on the red carpet to shake my hand and bow as if I were a big cheese, on each stop. He and I chatted of this and that between stops. That's how inside Mexico I am, bud. Once, I visited Los Pinos so often, the guards knew me. That's the ultimate gated community in Mexico. Expat that you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

zharmon said:


> Hey guys (and gals), I am currently living in SC and planning to move to Metepec/Toluca area around February for work. I will be staying for about 2-3 years so I am looking for housing options in the area. I am coming alone with just a dog so I don't need anything too big or fancy. My housing allowance should be around $14,000 Pesos/month. Can anybody in area offer up any suggestions for good neighborhoods (gated)? Also, are there many American expats in the area? Thanks


I don't have names of communities which might interest you. I've had clients/associates who lived in gated communities in the Toluca area but it's been a long time since I spoke with them and don't recall the locations. Another resource for you to connect with is the *Newcomers Club of Mexico City*, which, I'm recalling, has members in the Toluca/Metepec area. The group has a website and a forum and you might find additional help there. The rules of this forum don't permit linking to that site (or others like it) from here. We've had one or two people post here in the past couple of years who were moving to Metepec/Toluca for work purposes but I don't recall them coming back after receiving some responses to their initial questions. Has the HR department in Metepec/Toluca offered any suggestions as to housing locations? The staff there ought to know where others have located, currently or in the past. The 'gated community' requirement is one I've frequently seen before and my understanding it's the outgrowth of a corporaton's risk management practices and insurance carrier requirements for the expat employees. Best of luck. Bring a warm coat with you (and one for your dog)!


----------



## zharmon (Oct 30, 2014)

Longford said:


> I don't have names of communities which might interest you. I've had clients/associates who lived in gated communities in the Toluca area but it's been a long time since I spoke with them and don't recall the locations. Another resource for you to connect with is the *Newcomers Club of Mexico City*, which, I'm recalling, has members in the Toluca/Metepec area. The group has a website and a forum and you might find additional help there. The rules of this forum don't permit linking to that site (or others like it) from here. We've had one or two people post here in the past couple of years who were moving to Metepec/Toluca for work purposes but I don't recall them coming back after receiving some responses to their initial questions. Has the HR department in Metepec/Toluca offered any suggestions as to housing locations? The staff there ought to know where others have located, currently or in the past. The 'gated community' requirement is one I've frequently seen before and my understanding it's the outgrowth of a corporaton's risk management practices and insurance carrier requirements for the expat employees. Best of luck. Bring a warm coat with you (and one for your dog)!



Thanks Longford. I will definitely look into the newcomers group. HR in Toluca hasn't really given me any suggestions but I will be aided by a relocation service in the area (Mestre). Mestre is helping me out to locate some places that fit what I am looking for. I have also asked some of these questions to other locals that I know that are living in the area. I found this forum and wanted to reach out to and get suggestions from other people in similar situations for me. I thought it might help narrow down housing search and just make the whole process a little more efficient.


----------



## zharmon (Oct 30, 2014)

Did anyone here bring a dog with them when they moved to MX? I want to make sure that there will be no issues with bringing him with me and that he won't have to go through a quarantine period or anything. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


zharmon said:



Did anyone here bring a dog with them when they moved to MX? I want to make sure that there will be no issues with bringing him with me and that he won't have to go through a quarantine period or anything. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.

Click to expand...

_We not only brought three dogs with us when we moved to Mexico from California but we brought three huge mastiffs. One 150 pound Neopolitan and two Bourdeaux at about 130 pounds each. We also brought two pussycats. 

We drove down to the Nogales border from San Francisco and had the babies certified as properly vaccinated and disease free by a vet in Tucson within the (I think) three day period that is required. We crossed at the truck stop crossing at Nogales, Sonora and experienced no delay whatsoever as our pet papers were in order except that some of the Mexican border personnel wanted to buy our Neopolitan to engage him as a fighter - dog fights being popular in Mexico. We refused and were on our way with only a delay of a few minutes. 
Incidentally, we had no problems finding lodging with our giant mastiffs and cats between Nogales and Lake Chapala finding motels in San Carlos, Sonora, Guamúchil, Sinoloa and Tepic, Nayarit without advanced reservations. Three things to remember when driving down through Mexico with big ole dogs is that , (1) very few motels/hotels will tell you over the telephone that they accept dogs and, (2) many do anyway once you are in their presence with hat in hand with appropriate meekness and (3) always bring cages for your pets even if you do not plan to make them stay in those cages during that evening. Those cages will really please motel management. 

One of the charming things about Mexico is that attitude that they won´t leave you to spend the night on the shoulder of the highway once that or a room is your only alternative. In the U.S. they would not normally give a damn one way or the other.

One other hint. Sincé, I presume, you are driving to Metepec, a big, highly urbanized and densely populated metrópolis, always stop with your dogs in rural or semi-rural áreas for overnight stays on the way- not big cities. Also, always start looking for a place to stay overnight at mid-afternoon. Don´t push your luck as night falls here.


----------



## zharmon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> We not only brought three dogs with us when we moved to Mexico from California but we brought three huge mastiffs. One 150 pound Neopolitan and two Bourdeaux at about 130 pounds each. We also brought two pussycats.
> 
> We drove down to the Nogales border from San Francisco and had the babies certified as properly vaccinated and disease free by a vet in Tucson within the (I think) three day period that is required. We crossed at the truck stop crossing at Nogales, Sonora and experienced no delay whatsoever as our pet papers were in order except that some of the Mexican border personnel wanted to buy our Neopolitan to engage him as a fighter - dog fights being popular in Mexico. We refused and were on our way with only a delay of a few minutes.
> Incidentally, we had no problems finding lodging with our giant mastiffs and cats between Nogales and Lake Chapala finding motels in San Carlos, Sonora, Guamúchil, Sinoloa and Tepic, Nayarit without advanced reservations. Three things to remember when driving down through Mexico with big ole dogs is that , (1) very few motels/hotels will tell you over the telephone that they accept dogs and, (2) many do anyway once you are in their presence with hat in hand with appropriate meekness and (3) always bring cages for your pets even if you do not plan to make them stay in those cages during that evening. Those cages will really please motel management.
> ...


Thanks Hound Dog. My situation will be a little bit different as I plan to fly into DF from SC and then get a driver from DF to Metepec. I assume the vaccination regulations would be the same though as when you were driving across the boarder. What I gather from your statements though is that as long as he is up to date on his immunizations and looks physically healthy I should have no issue bringing him into the country?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


zharmon said:



Thanks Hound Dog. My situation will be a little bit different as I plan to fly into DF from SC and then get a driver from DF to Metepec. I assume the vaccination regulations would be the same though as when you were driving across the boarder. What I gather from your statements though is that as long as he is up to date on his immunizations and looks physically healthy I should have no issue bringing him into the country?

Click to expand...

_ zharmon:

I believe you are right. Frankly, I have never flown my dogs anywhere since, if the U.S. airlines treat people like dogs, as they do, God knows how they treat dogs. The Mexican airlines are _*WAY*_ nicer to people and other animals in their care. We have lived here for 14 years and you could not pay us to move back to the U.S. 

By the way; I fly on Mexican airlines quite frequently and I´m a big, fat guy. I actually fit quite comfortably in their seats on flights often with only one class while on U.S. airlines I feel, as a steerage class passenger, like an intimidated sardine jammed in inhuman spaces in torturous circumstances by management only interested in profit with no concern for human confort for their clientele enroute. If you are like me, once you live in Mexico even for a limited assignment, the thought of moving back to the U.S. will prove an, as yet, undiscernable horror.When we recently contemplated moving back to the U.S, for various reasons, we broke out in a cold sweat and decided there was no way we would do that. They will bury our stiff, cold butts here when the time comes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

zharmon said:


> Thanks Hound Dog. My situation will be a little bit different as I plan to fly into DF from SC and then get a driver from DF to Metepec. I assume the vaccination regulations would be the same though as when you were driving across the boarder. What I gather from your statements though is that as long as he is up to date on his immunizations and looks physically healthy I should have no issue bringing him into the country?


I flew with our dog to Mexico City in March of this year. At that time the requirements indicated the vet certificate needed to be within the preceding 7 days (or it may have been 10 days - I can't remember for sure). However, when I tried to find this information now, the current information from the Mexican official website does not stipulate a time limit for the vet certificate - it just indicates the rabies vaccine needs to be up to date, with expiry date indicated. I know when entering a dog from Canada to the US the vet certificate is valid for a year.

Here is a link. This document appears to have been updated on July 24, 2014. 

http://www.senasica.gob.mx/includes/asp/download.asp?IdDocumento=26376&IdUrl=71603&down=true

At the airport in Mexico City, the counter where you need to get the animal importation paperwork done is right before the area with the luggage carousels, on your right hand side. If you miss it (like I did) the customs guys will direct you back there. You will get an official paper regarding the importation of your pet. When we left, also via the airport, they requested to see this paper, so hold on to it. They also did a brief inspection of our dog at the time of our departure.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

zharmon said:


> Thanks Hound Dog. My situation will be a little bit different as I plan to fly into DF from SC and then get a driver from DF to Metepec. I assume the vaccination regulations would be the same though as when you were driving across the boarder.  What I gather from your statements though is that as long as he is up to date on his immunizations and looks physically healthy I should have no issue bringing him into the country?



Sorry, zharmon, I didn´t know you were flying down. I presume a flight from Atlanta to DF nonstop. If there is a change of planes somewhere along the way perhaps things may become more complicated. The drive from Mexico City´s airport to Metepec is quite a distance through the heart of the city to the Toluca área but, what the hell, just cuddle and kiss your baby along the way and you´ll through get this this ordeal soon enough intact with pooch in hand. Anderson is a nice town but if you have the opportunity to stay in Mexico, you may not wish to return to the U.S. On the other hand, that high altitude urban zone is a bit cold but much of the rest of Mexico has a climate to die for so don´t let the dreadful Toluca metro area´s harsh climate and urban congestion get you down.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Some more good advice from an Alabama Gulf Coastal Plain boy to an inhabitant of Anderson, South Carolina planning to move to Metepec, Estado de Mexico. 

Metepec has an average altitude of 8,600 feet which is way up there and can be damn cold at times - a whole lot of times in all seasons. Yet, many dwellings in that city are drafty and cold and have no internal heating as is true of most high altitude cities in Mexico. Even affluent folks sit around in cold houses dressed in sweaters and jackets to keep warm in houses that have no heat source. This is the way they live down here in high-altitude cities but you, as a Carolinian, will not like that at alll if you are at all normal . If you find internal heat sources down there it will consist of propane gas wall heaters. Insist on that or freeze your butt off incessantly. OK, so we´ve spent some time with well-to-do Mexican families in affluent neigborhoods at high altitude with no heat in their homes but I promise you that you as a U.S. Southerner do not want to live that way day in and day out. If you rent - insist on appropriate propane wall heaters to make yourself comfortable at 8,600 feet.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I flew with our dog to Mexico City in March of this year. At that time the requirements indicated the vet certificate needed to be within the preceding 7 days (or it may have been 10 days - I can't remember for sure). However, when I tried to find this information now, the current information from the Mexican official website does not stipulate a time limit for the vet certificate - it just indicates the rabies vaccine needs to be up to date, with expiry date indicated. I know when entering a dog from Canada to the US the vet certificate is valid for a year.
> 
> Here is a link. This document appears to have been updated on July 24, 2014.
> 
> ...


This is weird. The above link was for a version of this document in English, but when I double-checked it today, it comes up in Spanish. The link is correct, but seems to revert to the Spanish version unless the source webpage is open in English. I'll post the link to the source webpage. I hope it takes you to the English version. Click on the first link to a Word document and you should get the English version of the requirements. The part about them spraying your pet's carrier seems to be new. That didn't happen in March. Also, in case other forum readers want to bring a different type of pet, the website indicates this process only applies to cats and dogs. There is a different process for other types of animals. Here's the link:

Bringing a pet

Just in case it reverts back to Spanish here is the text from the English version:

_When traveling with your pet to Mexico 

When you arrive to Mexico with your pet, you must contact SAGARPA-SENASICA personnel who will conduct a brief physical inspection and verify that your pet is in compliance with the following requirements: 

1) A Health Certificate in original and simple copy, issued by a either private or official Medical Veterinarian indicating: (you may have more than one pet on a single certificate):

Name and address of the exporter and importer (address of origin and destination address in Mexico). 
That the animal has been vaccinated against rabies, indicating the date of application and expiration date of the vaccine. Pets under 3 months of age are exempt of this requirement. 
That the inspection prior to travel found the animal to be clinically healthy. 
That the animal has undergone a preventive treatment against internal and external parasites, at most six months prior to travel and is currently free of ectoparasites (THIS REEQUIREMENT DOES NOT APPLY TO PETS FROM OR ORIGINATING IN THE USA AND CANADA). 
Name, signature and professional license number of the Medical Veterinarian issuing the Health Certificate. 

If the above requirements are not met, you may request the services of a Mexican licensed Medical Veterinarian of your choice and at your expense, to issue a new valid health certificate and /or apply the treatment required. 

2) Your pet should arrive to Mexico in a container, Kennel, carrier of any sort, that is clean, without bedding, cloth material or accessories, for these will be retained by the OISA official for destruction. The container will then receive a preventive spray treatment by the SAGARPA-SENASICA official. 

3) You may bring a day´s ration of dried dog food when traveling with your pet and/or an unopened bag which must be properly labeled in english or spanish stamped by the food inspection authority; or the product must comply with the combined MCRZI requirements originating from authorized countries, packaged, tagged and without content of ruminant origen.

Please Note: *A total of 20 kg per family is allowed, in up to two packages equaling that amount

4) If you send your pet in cargo, it is important that you verify all requirements of the airline of your choice and consider the need to utilize the services of a Customs Broker to clear Customs prior to compliance with SAGARPA-SENASICA tariff free regulations. 

Please Note: The Health Certificate issued by a private Medical Veterinarian should be printed on letterhead, with the professional license number or a photocopy of the license, signature in original and simple copy form. 
If you are transporting one to three pets, the Animal Health Import Certificate process is free of charge. If you are importing four or more pets, the fee of the Import Certificate would be $1,882.22 pesos (this amount may vary in conformance with the Federal Tax Law). This payment can be made using the e5cinco form via bank window or internet at the following link SENASICA - Pago Electrónico de Derechos, Productos y Aprovechamientos. 

Remember that compliance with the regulations established by SAGARPA-SENASICA do not exempt you from compliance with regulations of other authorities at the point of entry into Mexico._


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

*Retiring from Kansas City to Toluca, Mexico*

I plan to retire to Toluca mexico within the next 2 years. I don't want to buy a place; instead I plan to rent an apartment near the center of town. How do I find out about very modest apartments/lofts? Are there, for instance, apartments above the retail stores downtown? When I was there last year I tried to find newspapers with classified ads but I couldn't. Can anyone tell me what to try?


----------

